# Magnetraction Engines



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

What's the best post-war magnetraction engine? I was just "informed" that we "need" to use the trestles under our tree. :laugh:

I know my pre-war won't pull up a grade, and I'm pretty sure my 2020 won't do it with many cars behind it, if at all. This will be a future purchase, definitely _not _for this year, but I'd like to start looking around some. 

Eventually, I'll be constructing a spiral helix (aka Polar Express layout) so might as well look into it now.

Track is 027, and will remain O27, so I know that limits the selection some.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Does it have to be Post-war? Many of the more modern engines have traction tires that will climb better than magnatraction.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Three years ago, my layout had a trestle and my magnetraction locomotive ran fine with quite a few cars. 

I decided to treat myself to a MTH loco which had an electronic controller. The LHS said it would work on 027, even thought the box said 031. They cautioned me to put a fuse in the line as the electroncis were sensitive.

The loco pulled great! and I could set the speed and walk away from the layout if I wanted. The 1033 transformer did the trick.

The problem encountered was the loco shorted out on my 1122 switches. After LOTS of fuses, back the loco went.

I'm sticking wth postwar and a few modern without electronics. (I make the engine noises with my mouth when nobody is around.)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Dave, everyone has their opinion, but maybe Michelle isn't so hard-over on the topic. There are many really nice modern locomotives, and I'm sure lots of them that will work fine on 1022 switches. 

I don't have to make the engine noises with my mouth.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

It really boils down to grade steepness needed. If kept low, the 2020 should work fine with a moderate consist. Magnatraction certainly does help though.

Carl


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I prefer old stuff, because in general, the new stuff that is as high quality as the old stuff is far out of my price range. This is in reference to large appliances, small appliances, furniture, light fixtures, textiles and other things that I know about... however, I acknowledge that it may not be true for trains. 

If it's modern, but will not get into arguments with my 1122 and 1121 switches, will operate with my V Trainmaster and will also not fall off of O27 turns at respectable speed, I am open to the idea. 

I noises I expect to make while running my train include "FREDDIE GET OFF THE TRACK" and "CONNOR STOP BITING THE TRAIN" and "RUBY STOP SITTING ON ME" I'm not sure I will have a chance to make engine noises... lol


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It also depends if it is a curved trestle set up. 
It will take a little more traction power to navigate a curved trestle.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Kwikster said:


> It really boils down to grade steepness needed. If kept low, the 2020 should work fine with a moderate consist. Magnatraction certainly does help though.


I have a set of Lionel trestles, so it's one length of straight or curved track per trestle... whatever steepness that is. (I know, probably not as technical as you were looking for. :laugh: )

The spiral helix is an eventual layout, and since I will be building it, it will be whatever it needs to be to work!


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

I was ready to build a helix. The videos look very nice. I was in the process of building the track around the ceiling.

I decided to put a double track around the ceiling and run trains in the opposite direction.

I gave up the idea of the helix when I realized I would run a train on it a few times and it would go unused.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

The best two post war locos that have magnetraction are the F-3 diesels and 726/736 steamers. But they won't run on O-27 track. Actually, the 736 will run on O-27 track but will not go through the 1122 switches. There is a O-27 F-3 diesel that was made in the early to mid '50s that had the geometry of the truck swivels changed to allow it to run on O-27 track. 

Best alternative for the trestle is probably an Alco PA or FA. I have a UP 2023 that has a single motor and magnetraction which should work. A diesel is going to work better on the trestle than a steamer would. The diesel is more flexible than the steamer and will make the transition from level to incline better than the steamer. Some of the later Alcos were rather cheaply made and didn't have good magnetraction.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

The best two post war locos that have magnetraction are the F-3 diesels and 726/736 steamers. But they won't run on O-27 track. Actually, the 736 will run on O-27 track but will not go through the 1122 switches. There is a O-27 F-3 diesel that was made in the early to mid '50s that had the geometry of the truck swivels changed to allow it to run on O-27 track. 

Best alternative for the trestle is probably an Alco PA or FA. I have a UP 2023 that has a single motor and magnetraction which should work. A diesel is going to work better on the trestle than a steamer would. The diesel is more flexible than the steamer and will make the transition from level to incline better than the steamer. Some of the later Alcos were rather cheaply made and didn't have good magnetraction.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

If you are using O27 and the grade runs on a curve you will have a lot of problems with derailments. I recommend you avoid any kind of a grade with O27 track.

F3s run on O27and they are probably the best pullers for that track but the trailing cars will pull off the track on O27 curves going up a hill.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There are all kinds of modern steamers and diesels that will handle small radius turns. I just picked up the K-Line A-5 0-4-0 that will handle O27 fine. Mine is a command version, but they were also produced in conventional. I had mine running up the 2.5% grade on the club layout with 15 boxcars, it didn't even break a sweat going up the grade.

Another choice would be one of the number of Lionel Docside switchers that were produced, most of those are conventional.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Mnp13, there are lots of post war engines that can pull up grades( with some cars in tow). Some don't even have magnetraction. As I don't have a trestle set up but my table has some grades, I have some 027 rigs that pull just fine. My track is o but most of my engines are o27. How many cars do you plan on pulling?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Just looked back at this thread, the 2020 should pull just fine. It weighs a ton, so no magnetraction needed and has a bit of power. I never put more then five cars and a tender on mine( I think) but it should do that and more!


----------

